# Kinda Frustrated!



## Fishane1

I normally Archery hunt with the same 2-3 guys. It looks like this year we all have to put in as a group tag. This whole UNIT thing is a mess. If we do not draw out for our unit, then we are hosed. This is the same place we go every year and have our honey holes. If we get our second choice, we are starting fresh with scouting etc. Don't really have the time to drive the distances and look for new spots. It's taken 6 years to learn this spot..Just venting!!! Just for my information and to gauge the #'s, what unit are you all putting in for?


----------



## JuddCT

This poll might help a little bit:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=37911&hilit=unit+poll

I know two units really well and could be putting in for those. I've also got a 3rd unit I'd like to get to know so maybe that one. A lot of choices right now.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Wasatch and Central Mountain Manti for archery. I'm glad the Elk archery is still statewide! But for how much longer...


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I put in for 17c/17b I think it was. it was for archery.I only choose one unit.Dont draw buy a elk tag


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Utah can blow me. Myself and all my money are going to Nebraska.


----------



## cbkalpine

X2 but i'm going to minnesota


----------



## Old Fudd

Tex BoB , Ditto Ditto Ditto. Take away State Wide Archery. Is with out a doubt only one of the stupiedest thing the State has done in a Long time.. If you think the Archers/are PO'D now. Wait until people who have had tags for the entire state, most of their lives get hosed and get NO TAGS!! This will BLOW UP IN SOMEONES FACE!! What a JOKE!!


----------



## JuddCT

Don't blame the state or DWR. Take it up with the old WB and and other groups who supported Opt 2!


----------



## silversurfer

JuddCT said:


> Don't blame the state or DWR. Take it up with the old WB and and other groups who supported Opt 2!


All these guys had a hand in this BS :evil: Hope it blow up in there face, I sick of what this state has done to the big game hunts. Soon it will be like England where only the guys with the big money or own the land can hunt.


----------



## rdoggsilva

My son and I are going to Arkansas.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Soon it will be like England where only the guys with the big money or own the land can hunt.


Soon? Look in your rearview mirror... :?

I smelled this rat cookin up his turds twenty years ago.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Utah can blow me. Myself and all my money are going to Nebraska.


Good luck on your LE elk tag you drew...oh wait, isn't that in Utah? Idiot.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

I will be bowhunting the same place I've hunted for 25 years. Guaranteed.


----------



## Fishane1

Unit hunting for Archery, are you kidding me? This is by far the worst possible scenario. Just get a 3.2 beer. Oh crap! That too!!! Gone are the days where I can hunt 10 minutes from home..That is unless my whole group draws!!! Do they really think this is going to help? It's all about the $$$.


----------



## pkred

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Wasatch and Central Mountain Manti for archery. I'm glad the Elk archery is still statewide! But for how much longer...


You and the rest of the state! I think I'm going to put my third choice for the worst unit of all just so I can hunt the Extended.

If you reading this and your blood pressure is rising...... GOOD use that anger/motivation write a letter/email or make a call to members of the WB, Governor Herbert, DWR and your congressman.

In my opinion the only way to reverse "option 2" is to make the powers that be feel it in the pocketbook and at the voting booth. Fight for Utah's strong PUBLIC hunting tradition.

The resource belongs to everyone not a select few....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utah can blow me. Myself and all my money are going to Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your LE elk tag you drew...oh wait, isn't that in Utah? Idiot.
Click to expand...

You mean my once in a lifetime elk tag? WOW! I get to hunt something other than spikes and cows ONE TIME!!! I feel so lucky! :?


----------



## bwhntr

My bad...I thought you archery hunted in Utah EVERY year. I get so confused with your posts! :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> My bad...I thought you archery hunted in Utah EVERY year. I get so confused with your posts! :?


Up until last year I have been able to buy a tag and go anywhere I want. That's OVER.

Time to move on to bigger and better things. Hide and watch, you'll see...


----------



## goofy elk

Wyoming,,,,,,HERE WE COME!

All of September to archery hunt,,,,,,,,,VERY FEW hunters,,,,AWSOME country! :O||:


----------



## stablebuck

goofy elk said:


> Wyoming,,,,,,HERE WE COME!
> 
> All of September to archery hunt,,,,,,,,,VERY FEW hunters,,,,AWSOME country! :O||:


what are YOU talking about?!?! YOU have been singing the praises of Option 2 since it's inception!!! SMH


----------



## goofy elk

stablebuck said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wyoming,,,,,,HERE WE COME!
> 
> All of September to archery hunt,,,,,,,,,VERY FEW hunters,,,,AWSOME country! :O||:
> 
> 
> 
> what are YOU talking about?!?! YOU have been singing the praises of Option 2 since it's inception!!! SMH
Click to expand...

UTAH's general DEER NEED HELP!!!

I'll buy points here at home til things improve,,,,I personally gave up on the general deer
hunt in Utah a while back........I still get the kids and wife a permit....

But heck , even last year my wife had a SE region rifle tag and didn't even get the gun 
out of the closet.......I'm hoping opt2 will improve it enough I might hunt it again sometime in my life,,,But, until then, for deer , Ill go else were ,,unless we pull a LE tag...


----------



## stablebuck

goofy do you have an address handy that I can send this to?
http://www.amazon.com/Mule-Deer-Handboo ... 0874217415


----------



## 5wtrod

I hate to say it but it is ALL THEIR FAULTS!!!!!! The State has more than enough pull to make this go away as does the DWR. They all agreed on this together, what a bunch of bullsh*t!!!! Its not like archery is super easy as it is and to do this, all they are doing is telling future generations that could have possibly shown any interest in archery hunting in this state _"don't be interested in hunting here because it is to difficult to get a tag and even though you have lived in Utah your entire lives, go to hell on getting to actually hunt here!"_
This state is making it so hard for the people that actually do live here to participate in hunting AND FLY FISHING that all it is going to do is drive the revenue that they could have gotten from locals completly down to none. Its going to be the "Spider Bull Syndrome" all over again - he with the most money can just buy himself a trophy. My suggestion, if you want a nice bull or buck, start saving your money because your going to have to buy one from the DWR!!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

goofy elk said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="goofy elk":1f53oc27]Wyoming,,,,,,HERE WE COME! All of September to archery hunt,,,,,,,,,VERY FEW hunters,,,,AWSOME country! :O||:
> 
> 
> 
> what are YOU talking about?!?! YOU have been singing the praises of Option 2 since it's inception!!! SMH
Click to expand...

UTAH's general DEER NEED HELP!!!
I'll buy points here at home til things improve,,,,I personally gave up on the general deer
hunt in Utah a while back........I still get the kids and wife a permit....
But heck , even last year my wife had a SE region rifle tag and didn't even get the gun 
out of the closet.......I'm hoping opt2 will improve it enough I might hunt it again sometime in my life,,,But, until then, for deer , Ill go else were ,,unless we pull a LE tag...[/quote:1f53oc27]

So what you're saying is that now that you've used your influence to make UT the state of limited opportunity and limited access you're going to go over to Wyoming and work to do the same over there?


----------



## goofy elk

Nope.
Even though, wouldn't be surprised to see Wyoming sportsmen step it up there as well, 
in light of last years winter kill and the lack on WGFD doing something,,,,,LIKE ,
Maybe reducing permits :shock: ,,,But we'll see if they do the RIGHT thing..
Buy the way TUA,,,I've hunted Wyoming several times over the last 20 years and
love it, Other than non-res are required guides on wilderness,,,,,,,,
That's what I would like to see changed there...


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Up until last year I have been able to buy a tag and go anywhere I want. That's OVER.
> 
> Time to move on to bigger and better things. Hide and watch, you'll see...


Awesome...enjoy!


----------



## bkelz

rdoggsilva said:


> My son and I are going to Arkansas.


cant go wrong with that. i would go back to Alabama if i could.


----------



## rdoggsilva

Have family back there with farms. For $150, can get a license for 5 days with a tag for three deer. Two can be bucks. There deer season runs from Oct 1 to the last day of Feb.


----------



## silversurfer

we all should have got a life time lic. When the state saw how fast they were sell they put a end to that also.Yes it's very FRUSTRATING to see how this state has handle things. It alway been said that they manage the BUCKS$E not the bucks. If you have the money you can hunt any where in the state , now that's not right.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

I am just not buying a buck tag this year. I did not even put in for one. My way of voting I guess.


----------



## 2full

I am glad to see the statewide gone even thou I'm mainly archery. We should have to pick the same as the others. There is/was a bunch of people that took archery if it was left over and were out there flinging arrows without much practice or had borrowed a bow and headed out. These 2 factors were causing some bad feeling towards archery hunters in some circles.


----------



## Old Fudd

2full... I totally Dis agree with You. No Biological data to support what your saying..So do you think the special interest groups should get the tags and auction them off?..if thats the case. you'll see more tags disapear.. and a possible shorted season.. Don Peay and the boys hate Archers always have>


----------



## 2full

Biological Data???
I am just passing on concerns and comments that were made to me as I talked to people that I know, work with, and hunt with. I have been on RMEF, turkey, deer committies, etc. over the years and know most of the sportsman in our neck of the woods. I had to defend bow hunting quite a few times to some people who felt bowhunters were getting to long of a season and too many archery tags were being given out. I have been in the local archery club for many years in our semi-small rural town and I have seen and known too many people who take an Archery tag if it was left over just to be hunting. It was causing bad feelings, esp. when the rifle hunts got shortened for a few years. 
I do NOT think the special interest groups should get the tags, I feel they don't represent the feeling or interests of the majority of hunters. 
Sorry, but I do feel archers should have to pick a unit like everyone else, even thou I am mainly a bowhunter. Archers can't expect statewide if the other hunters have to pick a unit. It cramps my style too, I like to hunt 2 or 3 areas as well, but I can live with it.


----------



## elkfromabove

2full said:


> Biological Data???
> I am just passing on concerns and comments that were made to me as I talked to people that I know, work with, and hunt with. I have been on RMEF, turkey, deer committies, etc. over the years and know most of the sportsman in our neck of the woods. I had to defend bow hunting quite a few times to some people who felt bowhunters were getting to long of a season and too many archery tags were being given out. I have been in the local archery club for many years in our semi-small rural town and I have seen and known too many people who take an Archery tag if it was left over just to be hunting. It was causing bad feelings, esp. when the rifle hunts got shortened for a few years.
> I do NOT think the special interest groups should get the tags, I feel they don't represent the feeling or interests of the majority of hunters.
> Sorry, but I do feel archers should have to pick a unit like everyone else, even thou I am mainly a bowhunter. Archers can't expect statewide if the other hunters have to pick a unit. It cramps my style too, I like to hunt 2 or 3 areas as well, but I can live with it.


Great philosophy! "If it sucks for one, it should suck for all, even if there's no reason for it." The ol' 'fairness' argument!

So, let's make it REALLY fair. Now the rifle hunters have to reload for a second shot, so single shot rifles only, and no shots over 70 yards, and broadside or quartering away standing shots only, and no rifle rests, and no prone position shots, and a 2 foot clearance above, below, behind and in front of the hunter. Now that's fair!!

BTW, Don't worry about having to defend bowhunting much longer. There's already been lots of talk about cutting archery tags, shortening the season, and eliminating the Extended Hunts.


----------



## 2full

Can we really expect part of the people to give up a bunch and the rest get to go on their merry way? :?


----------



## goofy elk

At this point there has not been ANY shortened archery seasons...

AND yes , I've done 90% of my hunting with a bow,,,,Loosing state wide sucks.

But now that we are to unit management, in the future, I would love to see special
archery hunts on a unit basis. November late hunts could be offered on some units...

Another thing that is OVERLOOKED consistently, The "rifle hunts" are really, Any weapon hunts.
I've actually done this, used my bow in October...
All most ALL of the antler less stuff is open to archery,,,,Very few take advantage of this either.

All OIAL hunts open to archery....Which I hope to be doing soon 

State wide archery elk still,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Just say'in,,,,,,There are other options.


----------



## elkfromabove

2full said:


> Can we really expect part of the people to give up a bunch and the rest get to go on their merry way? :?


Of course not! That's why the rifle hunters need to be limited to single shots, 70 yd shots, etc. :?


----------



## 2full

elk,
I'm good with that, sounds like a fair.........compromise.


----------

